# Coupla coupling device



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I have invented the worlds first tool to couple MT and rapido couplers without any work ( yes it needs weathering )


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

it has since been edited now it looks less fake and i made it so i can go up steep grades ( 3.5 to 4 steepness) and i sawed stuff of so i is wont to rip up ur track


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Seems to me it would have been easier to change the rapido coupler to a microscale one.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Seems to me it would have been easier to change the rapido coupler to a microscale one.....


It would certainly look better... but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

There is no way you will convince me that is beauty......hwell:


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

But it's the worlds first!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Not really*



Tom_C said:


> But it's the worlds first!


Tom;

I think the link and pin coupler predates it by a century and a half or so.:laugh: Still, maybe it's the first operating N-scale link and pin coupler.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Copy that. Does a twisty-tie pre-date that?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Tom_C said:


> But it's the worlds first!


....and hopefully last....:laugh:


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Seems to me it would have been easier to change the rapido coupler to a microscale one.....


well yes, but i was bored so....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Tom_C said:


> But it's the worlds first!


exactly!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> ....and hopefully last....:laugh:



for now until i get my hands on more blue or brown pin-things :laugh:


----------

